# Vikes take advantage of bi week???



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

http://www.kare11.com/news/news_article ... yid=108966


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Nothing wrong with a little romp out on the water.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

When you asked the question, I was going to say "Ya, they took advantage by not losing."


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

The new owner must be so proud of his team..... :eyeroll:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Ha...they are starting to look like the Cowboys of the 1990s.

...except for the fact they suck on the field any given sunday.

What a curse to be a Vikings fan.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

They allow this stuff to happen during the arctic blast festival up mille lacs were they get wasted, wreck snowmobiles and then proceed to "Force Feed" chicks..

Moss giving traffic cops rides on hoods of vehicles...

then you have whizzanators.

Then you lineman getting arrested at gas stations.. the list keep going..............

Now there having huge 90 person orgies  .. Just making it tougher and tougher for MN to justify buying this team a new stadium..

Call me a hypocrite but that orgie/party on the boat would of been OFF DA HOOK!!!

keeepin it reeel


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

Well, hopefully they got there minds cleared for this weeks game!!


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

I realize how much we took moss for granted....now i hate red mccombs with a passion


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

According the story by SiouxperDave25 they took advantage of something


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

If they don't get a win against the bears....I think I might cry :eyeroll:


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

I heard about this on ESPN radio and they playing the them to the love boat with it. I thought it was funnier than hell.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

mallardhunter said:


> If they don't get a win against the bears....I think I might cry :eyeroll:


Get your kleenex's out, that game was absolutely putrid. It's hard to think back and remember all the high expectations that were placed on this team before the season, cause it just hurts.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I think they are sandbagging for a good place in the draft, or they just want a different coach. I thought they did well in the 1st half because thats all i saw since I had to work.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I hope they dont win another game so we can get a high draft pick. Then we can get all new coaches (except Teddy), and win the NFC North next year with a 7-9 record!!!


----------



## Gunner (Oct 30, 2002)

mallardhunter said:


> I thought they did well in the 1st half because thats all i saw since I had to work.


??? They only scored a lousy field goal--against the Bears ???


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Gunner said:


> mallardhunter said:
> 
> 
> > I thought they did well in the 1st half because thats all i saw since I had to work.
> ...


True, but they did move the ball effectively and shut down for the most part what is a horrible offense that should have been shut down.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I wonder if Daunte did his "roll" thing on the boats? :lol:


----------

